# Mustard



## dsc123 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've recently read a report that prince posted up about mustard containing compounds that helps build muscle, increase strength and performance by Jonathan Benson, staff writer (NaturalNews) The simple mustard plant and its seeds have been in the news a lot lately because of their ever-expanding list of known health benefits. And yet another new study has found that mustard and certain types of vegetables naturally contain.

Anybody include mustard in there diet? Or have any more info to share?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have gotten so tired of all the different seasonings and whatnot. That I just bake my chicken, and dip it in mustard. Plain yellow and spicy brown.

I have also heard that the turmeric in mustard has a lot of the properties you just mentioned.


----------



## dsc123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tell me about it! I've tried so many sauces I'm fed up of them all...think I will have to start dipping chicken into mustard with my rice.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 11, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> Tell me about it! I've tried so many sauces I'm fed up of them all...think I will have to start dipping chicken into mustard with my rice.



That's EXACTLY what I do. Been doing it for a few Weeks now, going pretty well.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it. I'll bake some chicken tenders w whole wheat Panko bread crumbs. Then dip in mustard. 
My 2 favorites are trader joes spicy brown and boars head deli mustard.


----------

